# Interested in working on a boat



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Hello -

I am an avid fisherman from the Chicago area, and recently started fishing saltwater after moving to Virginia.

I build websites and do graphic design for a living (Freelance) and have been very interested in finding a job on a charter/head boat as a mate.

I don't know a whole lot about saltwater fishing yet, but have been studying and learning first hand from a lot of members of this board.

If you own a boat, or know of an opportunity for someone like me to get a job on a boat, please respond or email [email protected]

Thank you and Tight Lines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello GraphixDude,*

The best way to get your foot in the door is to go around the docks introduce yourself and volunteer to mate when they are short handed. You will find thats not very often, so it will take some time before you get a job offer as a mate.

Most Captains on offshore fishing boats or head boats are out there to do a job and give their customer's the best sevice possible. They tend to not want to take on a greenhorn and have to pay them to learn. By volunteering to work for free you will make some points with those guys and learn the skills you'll need to do the job. Goodluck and I hope this helps....Tightlines


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Hat80 Thank you for the info. I would most definately LOVE to volunteer and completely understand what you mean about not wanting to pay someone while having to teach them everything.

I will do what you said and see what happens.

Thanks again and tight lines....


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

When I lived in Florida, went down to the Keys for a 2 month vacation. Made friends with a headboat captian, and his was having mate trouble. Since the house we were renting was only a block from his boat, ended up going out with him a few times to help out (with pay/tips and fish ), before I left he offered me a job at $1500 a week, plus could live on the boat, wish I had of taken it now. 

Also ended up on a lot of free fishing/lobster trips. Since I was down there that long, met up with a bunch of people (private boats), I would offer to play mate/do whatever work on the boat, for a free fishing trip to the gulf stream, worked out great. By doing that, I learned bait, rigging, how to set the lines out for trolling, etc. This might be a way you could get your "sea legs", and get some learning, before approching the charter captians. 

Good Luck


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

just help out on the boat. What worked for me was just goiin on the boat all the time. Started in 4th grade. Got asked to start helpiung out last year and as soon as i can stay down there im gonna work on it.


----------

